# MES 40 and AMPS



## idsmokethat (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello all!

I just added an electric smoker to my collection (https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...l-stainless-steel-electric-smoker-with-window) and ordered an AMPS. It seems that most people recommend using this over the wood chip compartment that is built in. 

Here is where you come in:

Is the AMPS really better than the built in wood chip piece? Why?
If I choose to use the AMPS where is the best pace to put it and how far open should I leave the wood chip loader?
Any other advice for someone switching from a stick burner and propane to electric?
Thanks in advance and Happy Smoking!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 19, 2018)

The AMNPS is MUCH better than the tray.Why?The chip loader requires loading about every half hour where as the AMNPS can produce smoke up to 10hrs on a full load.The 12" AMNTS(tube) will get you 5-6 and the 6" tube will get you 2-3.As far as placement goes on the left or right of the bottom rack,it depends on what Gen MES you have.If using the tube with u-bolt mod bottom left of the smoker under the water pan.I usually leave the loader out an inch or two sometimes more,it all depends on wind/weather conditions.


----------



## Geebs (Jun 19, 2018)

What Norman Said, it will provide smoke for a longer period without you having to fill the tray.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

In light of the earlier exploding pellet grill post has anybody ever had a flash fire in their electric smoker from using one of the AMNPS trays or tubes? 

George


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 19, 2018)

idsmokethat said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just added an electric smoker to my collection (https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...l-stainless-steel-electric-smoker-with-window) and ordered an AMPS. It seems that most people recommend using this over the wood chip compartment that is built in.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, the AMNPS is superior Like Norman said, it can set there and give you smoke for hours at a time. Best thing is it gives you smoke at a steady rate (slow) and is not dependent on the heating element. Not to mention how easy it is to find pellets around town.
My AMNPS gave me 11 hours of continuous smoke during my test. That is a lot of smoke flavor over a long time. I find it great for long cold smoking sessions like overnight doing my Salmon.
You can do the same thing in your new MES 40, just leave the heat off, put your smoker maker in, and let her run. Just be sure to achieve the recommended leathality temperature after for killing any bacteria or such.

2. Here again, Norman gave you great advice. For me, I removed the entire sheet metal fallderall in the bottom, then connected my own version of a Mailbox Mod.
But that's me. Just using an AMNPS, AMNTS in your stock and standard MES is fine as well. Much less work.
The chip feeder opening is to help control how much air is drafted through the Smoker Oven as it runs. You are looking for a thin blue-ish smoke leaving the top vent. Not thick smoke. So it's a trial and error sort of thing, learning as you go.

3. By now I would imagine you have enough experiance to judge the temperature and degree of done-ness you like. I'd be betting you will find an electric smoker more user friendly, and easier to control. More of a set it and forget it.
Especially with an AMNPS, or an AMNTS in play to make the smoke.
I'm still tending to over smoke things in mine. So I need to smoke for shorter periods.
I think of mine as an outdoor oven that I can add smoke to. Because by design, these things are more an oven than an old fashioned smoke house.
We just need a few changes to make them perfect, like the AMNPS or TS to make smoke independently of the heating function.

It's a new tool to work with and learn to run. Easy to work with, and great for freeing you up to do other things while the meat gets a slow and low cooking.
Don't try to over think it. Put something in it following a recipe, sit back and grab a beer, then go fix the beans and tator tots to go with it.
Go look at Bear's advice's about the MES. He's done a lot of write ups and recipes.


----------



## SonnyE (Jun 19, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> In light of the earlier exploding pellet grill post has anybody ever had a flash fire in their electric smoker from using one of the AMNPS trays or tubes?
> 
> George



Well, not me George. I did have a flare up in my Mod Box. But do to the confinement of it it stayed small, and basically just made a lot of thick smoke. It didn't even effect the paint on my mod box. I think I was screwing around with it partially open, in fact.

Exploding Pellet grill.... :confused::eek:
Brings to mind the Glass Hammer and breaking Anvils....

Ya know, it is not advisable to use gasoline to start your pellet grill....
LOL! :rolleyes:o_O


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2018)

There is nothing wrong with a pellet smoker. Pellet smokers allow you the opportunity to use many more types of woods which you wouldn't ever see chips for.

You can refill the chip tray without opening the door, its too easy to drop some more chips in the reloader push it in and twist it over and you're good to go.

Most folks especially new to smoking want too much smoke anyway. I never start the smoke until the meats been in the smoker for 45/60 mins. Prior to that point the meat is wet and cold and less susceptible to taking the smoke. The sweet spot for smoke application is about 90 to 150 IT. Everything above 150 will still take smoke but at a diminished capacity. You are going to achieve the bulk of your smoke absorption while the meat is in the sweet spot. 

There are numerous aux. smoke generators, even staying within the A-MAZ-N product like.  Each good for a different type smoke. The 8x5 tray is probably the most common. They Oval is great when you need high volume, I use that for sausages, andouille and cured meats needing extra de-watering air flow. There is a tube which you can use with dust for low air flow. I also use the Masterbuilt cold smoker. I use it a lot because it uses both chips and my favorite, pecan shells.

Biggest thing difference between fire breathers and electric is with an electric you MUST keep thatv door shut. The meat requires NO moisture like spritz, mob, sauce, etc. It is a sealed environment. The fire breathers require moisture because you continuously have to check the meat, tend the fire, open up the pit so you need to replenish that lost moisture. Seriously The less you open it the faster it will be finished. 

 Example, Firebreather; as soon as you put that lid back down you are almost totally back to the chamber temp you want to maintain. 

Electric; when you open the door I have heard its a 15 min lag to re-coop your chamber  temp. But for argument's sake lets say just 10 mins.. If you open the door just once an hour while cooking a 12 hour Butt, (mine tales more like 18), But 10 mins for each of the  12 hours is 120 mins just recovering lost heat. Your 12 hour cook not only becomes dry but it takes 14 hours.

If you use your chip reloader and use dry chips insure you close and lock it in place they can combust and shoot that reloader out the side of the unit a good 10/12 feet.

Smoking is smoking, low and slow especially with electrics. Its all about patience with any type. Electrics will not give a smoke ring on your meat unless you trick it. But since the smoke ring is only about bragging rights and not about taste most don't worry with it. We figure it is a small price to pay for the convenience of an electric. With a remote temp monitor.... YOU CAN SLEEP soundly while smoking....LOL

I gave ya plenty to think upon......... I find that iced down longnecks go the best when smoking.....

Look forward to seeing loads of pictures of your achievements.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> In light of the earlier exploding pellet grill post has anybody ever had a flash fire in their electric smoker from using one of the AMNPS trays or tubes?
> 
> George



That was a auger type pellet grill I believe. Either the auger stopped or the pellets plugged the chute. You can cause a chip combustion in the MES 30/40 if you don't close and lock the chip loader after adding dry chips.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Go look at Bear's advice's about the MES. He's done a lot of write ups and recipes.



Forgot to include that!


----------



## tallbm (Jun 20, 2018)

Everyone brings up good points.

I'll just add that another benefit is getting perfect Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) with no effort once it is lit and going properly.  
So you get 9-12 hours of smoke that is PERFECT with basically little to no effort.

The effort I put in is that I microwave my pellets to remove humidity from them so they stay lit with no issue.  I do so by putting them in the microwave for 1 minute, mix around and let rest with door open for 2 minutes, then microwave again for 1 minute.  This ensures my pellets do not have any hidden humidity in them and they light up, stay lit, and burn with no issue.

That is all the effort I put in for ensuring perfect care free smoke generation.

Additionally I use a Mailbox Mod which takes some minor effort to build but I like the benefits of being able to mess with smoke generation outside of my smoker plus I do a little cold smoking so having the pellets and heat further away to reduce heat generation helps me in my climate.  I live in TX so cold smoking stuff like Salmon means I have to be careful to avoid exceeding 70F smoker temps which takes some effort when it really doesn't get colder than 45F outside in the deepest parts of the winter here.

So take all this info and go with the best approach that works for your setup and enjoy using the AMNPS for all the great benefits it provides!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 20, 2018)

A few quick things on the advantages of the AMNPS:

1. No feeding chips, as everyone has said.

2. Better-quality smoke. I got way too much creosote with the chip loader and was so disgusted with the taste that I posted here a year ago about giving the thing away.

3. The ability to use it in an external enclosure ("mailbox mod") [edit: someone else just posted this while I was composing this]. I highly recommend this. The smoke quality is even better; the AMNPS always stays lit; you don't have to worry about stuff dripping down on the AMNPS; and you can smoke at even lower temperatures because the heat of combustion is in the external can.

4. I posted in that exploding pellet pooper thread. I'm 99% certain the cause was the dust from the pellets being rapidly blown by the fan that feeds into the fire pot. There is absolutely nothing in the MES/AMNPS combination that generates a huge draft, so there is, IMHO, zero chance of any explosion.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 20, 2018)

I primarily got the Pellet Tray from Amazen<The 5x8> because of trying to make snack sticks etc, and overnight smoking. I can depending on how windy it is and blowing at my smoker, get 6 hours on 1.5 trays with it. I pull my chip loader tray out entirely and keep my top vent 1/2 open or more.

But I also like the chips too; I average 45 mins a load with chips, and I can mix it up...trust me, a MES will not produce smoke with chips at any thing below 200. 

As for flare ups..well. Once. I had pork grease drip into the Pellets about 15 mins after I got the thing in the smoker because I didn't put it under my water tray. Which I strongly recommend. I put mine on the grease tray under the water pan, never had problems. <I'm using the tray mind>. Mileage may vary but the thing is small and easy to clean! Just remember if you refill and light inside the smoker that you might want to remember it's on a grease tray. <I've now started two rows smoldering because I forgot and didn't tilt the flame upwards a bit, caught grease on fire.>


----------



## mski2 (Jun 23, 2018)

idsmokethat said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just added an electric smoker to my collection (https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...l-stainless-steel-electric-smoker-with-window) and ordered an AMPS. It seems that most people recommend using this over the wood chip compartment that is built in.
> 
> ...


Hey mee too , read my post Toxic Fire
thanks
Mark


----------

